# My Collection Of Flask An Cross Jars



## crossflask (Feb 20, 2011)

Hello all, I've been collecting for about 6 months now. I've been around bottles and jars all of my life as my dad has collected for many many years. Hope you like


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 20, 2011)

Looks like good progress after only 6 months.. I've been at it since 1975 and I still don't have any as good as those.. except the Grey Goose.. []


----------



## Steve/sewell (Feb 20, 2011)

Uh Oh your hooked,nice collection focus on the historical flasks and you cant go wrong .The jars are also very nice,(they just take up so much space in a display cabinet).


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 21, 2011)

Looks like a start on Hutchinson's too. Are they KY?
 Anyhoo, welcome and nice starter. I know it never ends but feel free to post updates.


----------



## crossflask (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone. The hutches are picture hutches from cincinnati which is where just moved from. Still need one with the swan on it.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 21, 2011)

welcome to our little corner of the glass collecting world. glad you found us!!

 pull up a chair and stick around a while......

 how about some closer shots of the four flasks on the right??


 jim


----------



## crossflask (Feb 21, 2011)

close up of the four flask on the right


----------



## crossflask (Feb 21, 2011)

other two


----------



## sandchip (Feb 22, 2011)

That's one heckuva start, especially after only 6 months.  Nice looking display.


----------



## crossflask (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. Looking forward to being around for awhile and learning some stuff from fellow collectors.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Feb 22, 2011)

thanks for the closeups. this forum is a great source of information and experience. 

 take care and thanx again.

 jim


----------

